# HCSB Apologetics Bible?



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 26, 2018)

What are your thoughts on the HCSB Apologetics bible? Do you own it? Have you heard good things about it? It looks interesting. Thanks!

https://www.christianbook.com/hcsb-...d-leather/9781433602863/pd/602863?event=ESRCG


----------



## iainduguid (Mar 26, 2018)

The reason it is discounted is because it is the older HCSB text rather than the updated CSB. 

The contributors are listed as "over 90 leading apologists, including: Ted Cabal, Lee Strobel, Chuck Colson, Paul Copan, Norm Geisler, Hank Hanegraaff, Josh McDowell, Albert Mohler, J.P. Moreland, Ravi Zacharias, and many more -- plus a lead article by Lee Strobel." So not particularly Reformed, but could still be useful if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 26, 2018)

The first review on this page is worth considering: https://www.christianbook.com/hcsb-...ews/602863?sort=positive_feedback_count&rpp=5

Personally, I wouldn't get a "themed" study Bible for my regular reading--the Bible isn't an apologetics textbook. That being said, having it as a reference tool to go to when you're struggling with a disputed passage could be useful, and the articles could be useful as well. It certainly has a distinguished group of contributors.


----------



## Edward (Mar 26, 2018)

Every time I see HCSB I think of HSBC - formerly known as the Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank of China. 

They probably should have put a little more thought into naming their translation. Now that they are using CSB, it's a better fit. "Cool Story, brother." 

Going back to HCSB - I wonder why they felt the need to specify in the name that it was for Christians.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 26, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> The first review on this page is worth considering: https://www.christianbook.com/hcsb-...ews/602863?sort=positive_feedback_count&rpp=5
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't get a "themed" study Bible for my regular reading--the Bible isn't an apologetics textbook. That being said, having it as a reference tool to go to when you're struggling with a disputed passage could be useful, and the articles could be useful as well. It certainly has a distinguished group of contributors.


Tyler, what do you mean by distinguished? Is that in a positive light?


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 26, 2018)

Edward said:


> Every time I see HCSB I think of HSBC - formerly known as the Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank of China.
> 
> They probably should have put a little more thought into naming their translation. Now that they are using CSB, it's a better fit. "Cool Story, brother."
> 
> Going back to HCSB - I wonder why they felt the need to specify in the name that it was for Christians.


That is funny.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Mar 26, 2018)

I was looking at the preview and the notes called "twisted scripture" were really interesting. They would talk about what verses and gaps people use to justify Atlantis and vampires, etc.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 26, 2018)

It's average. THe articles are mixed.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 26, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Tyler, what do you mean by distinguished? Is that in a positive light?


I just mean that several of them are well-respected scholars.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Apr 28, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> What are your thoughts on this bible? Do you own it? Have you heard good things about it? It looks interesting. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.christianbook.com/hcsb-...d-leather/9781433602863/pd/602863?event=ESRCG



I passed on it, because of the translation and contributors, and I have books by most of the contributors that I purchased many years ago before embracing Calvinism. There is value in the apologetics study bible, but not enough that I can recommend it. From what I have gleaned Hank Hanegraaff converted to EO, Norm Geisler has claimed to be a "moderate Calvinist" but he is anything but, he is more of an anti-Calvinist, and from what I understand there is a legal scandal surrounding Ravi Zacharias. These apologists may have been considered leaders in the field at one time in certain circles, but I suspect not so much today.

For the person interested in gaining an overview of Christian apologetics, I recommend "Faith Has Its Reasons" by Kenneth Boa & Robert Bowman. In my opinion an accurate description of "Faith Has Its Reasons" would be; fair and balanced. Let me know if interested in other recommendations.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 28, 2018)

Apologist4Him said:


> I passed on it, because of the translation and contributors, and I have books by most of the contributors that I purchased many years ago before embracing Calvinism. There is value in the apologetics study bible, but not enough that I can recommend it. From what I have gleaned Hank Hanegraaff converted to EO, Norm Geisler has claimed to be a "moderate Calvinist" but he is anything but, he is more of an anti-Calvinist, and from what I understand there is a legal scandal surrounding Ravi Zacharias. These apologists may have been considered leaders in the field at one time in certain circles, but I suspect not so much today.
> 
> For the person interested in gaining an overview of Christian apologetics, I recommend "Faith Has Its Reasons" by Kenneth Boa & Robert Bowman. In my opinion an accurate description of "Faith Has Its Reasons" would be; fair and balanced. Let me know if interested in other recommendations.


This study bible would be of great interest to those who hold to a non Calvinist/Reformed theology, but no so much for those who do hold to that theology.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 5, 2018)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> What are your thoughts on the HCSB Apologetics bible? Do you own it? Have you heard good things about it? It looks interesting. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.christianbook.com/hcsb-...d-leather/9781433602863/pd/602863?event=ESRCG


I have it and have used it primarily to point to its extended article denouncing open theism in dialogue with open theists. I like to point out to them that when a major bible publisher denounces their heretical view, it should give them pause.


----------

